

Kayak Puts IPO Plans On Hold - jsherry
http://allthingsd.com/20110929/exclusive-kayak-puts-ipo-plans-on-hold/

======
ShawnJG
while postponing your IPO may seem like a good idea, technology companies need
to be aware of the fact that the industry changes so fast that competitors
could emerge and given such fierce competition that their earnings outlook
could start to look bleak at worst or make them obsolete thereby devaluing the
whole company. What happened to myspace should be a cautionary tale to
everyone.

